# tell me about Timbrens?



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

i read alot of guys add "timbrens" to the front ends. i have a heavy fisher speecast G on my 88 jeep grand wagoneer. although i put new leaf springs in. would these be helpful to me? it does sag some and i figure will more in the future.. school me in on them. and do they have a kit that works on full size jeeps? thanks JIm


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

They have worked well on my 96 S10 Blazer with a 6'6" Western. I cranked up my torsion bars to get level and the Timbrens were more to help out while traveling and prevent bounce and bottoming out the front. They have a kit here for your Jeep http://www.truckspring.com/timbren/instructions/jfj10.pdf


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out timbren's website for all the information you need...

http://www.timbren.com/


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

Nice rig to plow with. You will find that the Timbrens will make the ride a little harsher without the plow on it.


----------



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

well it sounds good. and a good idea i will look into getting. thanks. its mainly just a plow rig. so im not worried about ride quality.


----------

